# evolving strange house dwelling habits



## landpirate (Aug 19, 2015)

Has anyone else got to the point where they can no longer live in a "normal domestic" setting in a way others would find acceptable?

I seem to have evolved some behaviours when I am in houses that housey people find odd. 

For example I no longer use pillows in bed, even if they are there I rarely use them. I went so long without having a pillow that even now I rubber tramp and have a pretty sweet bed set up with pillows I don't use them. Duvets (comforter) are weird as well, I always end up wrapped up like it's a sleeping bag.

I regularly go to bed wearing the clothes I've worn all day even though I could put Pjs on, or at least get more comfortable. I even occasionally wake up and I'm still wearing my boots. I am currently staying at my mother's house and it's a safe place so no need to be ready for anything, definitely no need to sleep in my boots. Its like I can't deal with life being too easy or comfortable. 

Door keys are another thing that I can't get my head round, it's been so long since I've owned one. I seem capable of keeping track of my van key, but keys to houses are a different matter. 

There was some other stuff but I can't remember right now, I'm just curious if anyone else finds they have turned feral and unable to deal with regular house living?


----------



## Mankini (Aug 19, 2015)

Yes Absolutely. Too lazy to walk down the stairs last winter and smoke on the porch; so I removed my bedroom screen and out onto the roof to smoke. Peeing in plastic bottles is good fieldcraft when youre in a tent and its subzero outside...but do it indoors and your roommates will "Hrrmmff" at you and judge you!

F tha system. I do what I want, when I want, how i want.

LandPirate get out and be free! Dont be a caged eagle.


----------



## landpirate (Aug 19, 2015)

yes this is the kind of thing I'm talking about.



voodoochile76 said:


> LandPirate get out and be free! Dont be a caged eagle.



I'm getting my van fixed and getting my brain fixed then I will be back in my natural habitat once more


----------



## Mankini (Aug 19, 2015)

Fly. Fly and be free once more!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 19, 2015)

i've definitely carried over some habits from traveling like that. mostly the sleeping in clothes thing, although when i had a school bus i felt comfortable enough to wear pj's at night. i still use a pillow, i can't sleep without one. but i don't take one traveling, i usually use my pack or my hoodie.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 19, 2015)

am I the only one who sleeps naked? a little awkward when the cops rouse you from your camp in the morning tho


----------



## Anagor (Aug 20, 2015)

landpirate said:


> I regularly go to bed wearing the clothes I've worn all day even though I could put Pjs on, or at least get more comfortable.



Me too.  But I was kinda like that before I started travelling. I just took off my jeans, went to bed and in the morning I put my jeans back on. Now I'm often sleeping just how I am, on my bed or just on my couch.

And it happens that I sleep just on the floor. Or get my sleeping bag and sleep in the garden. 



landpirate said:


> I even occasionally wake up and I'm still wearing my boots.



I put off my shoes as soon as I'm at home normally, so that doesn't happen often to me.



landpirate said:


> I am currently staying at my mother's house and it's a safe place so no need to be ready for anything, definitely no need to sleep in my boots. Its like I can't deal with life being too easy or comfortable.



Yep. But see it this way: if something happens (lets hope it wont) you'll be the only one who is ready.


----------



## Brother X (Aug 20, 2015)

People who visit me ask why I cook and eat using camping gear in my kitchenette.


----------



## Mankini (Aug 20, 2015)

LOL Yeah Army canteen cup and pot with bail...Girl said to me "Why do you keep drinking out of plastic bottles? We HAVE glassware!" LOL Sleep fully clothed; pack sitting right next to me, organized and ready at a moment's notice.


----------



## Sip (Aug 20, 2015)

Mostly I just take my pack with me EVERYWHERE. I detach my sleeping bag and tarp and just carry the rest with me. I love my bag, and I feel so lonely without it. I mean, we've been through so much together. I also do the sleeping in my clothes thing.


----------



## Mankini (Aug 20, 2015)

Just dont ...ahem....wear your sunglasses at night.


----------



## angerisagift (Aug 20, 2015)

iamwhatiam said:


> am I the only one who sleeps naked? a little awkward when the cops rouse you from your camp in the morning tho


tru when i was homeless in Florida i would sleep naked nice cool ocean/river breeze plus tooooo hot to sleep clothed. luckly my "campsites" were hiding nicely .once 1 raided was the 1 on railroad/airport property that was a noobie mistake thou #rookie #liveandlearn


----------



## JanuaryBell (Aug 21, 2015)

I still like to wrap myself up in a tarp while hugging my backpack. And at night, I still like to find a bush to pee instead of using the toilet.


----------



## Brother X (Aug 21, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> LOL Yeah Army canteen cup and pot with bail...Girl said to me "Why do you keep drinking out of plastic bottles? We HAVE glassware!" LOL Sleep fully clothed; pack sitting right next to me, organized and ready at a moment's notice.



Yeah, my large Fiji Water bottle (strong plastic construction) is my constant companion. I also keep my trail pack in the closet. I have a queen size bed that the VA gave me and what do I do? I sleep in my sleeping bag on top of it, sans sheets and pillows. LOL! I just don't see the point, since I'm only here to stack cash and convert that cash into gear and then bug out for the PCT next April. I think that's the essence of what we're all saying. We're not nesting, we're resting.


----------



## Mankini (Aug 21, 2015)

Ahahahah I do the same s--t!! VA lady wanted to hook me up with a box spring/frame set from the thrift store....I was like Mama Thank you but I got my ThermaRest and MSS right here. 

I agree Fijis are the best. Why drop $15 for a heavy ass Nalgene when those or Gatorade bottles are available?


----------



## landpirate (Aug 21, 2015)

Brother X said:


> We're not nesting, we're resting.



That's exactly it, I couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## Wawa (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm not too comfortable in people's houses. I've never had my own place and it boggles my mind to see all the "standard" stuff people feel they gotta maintain. A kitchen AND a dining room. 12 sets of bathroom towels. Heaps of laundry, because wearing a t shirt for a few hours makes it "dirty". Mowed lawn. Shoveled driveway. So much time and money spent on stuff that just isn't exciting.

This thread reminded me that pajamas exist!


----------



## Mankini (Aug 21, 2015)

No me gusta PJs. No me gusta boxers. I wear my muthaf--in polypros!


----------



## GabeNoscar (Aug 22, 2015)

I am housed up atm. I use my thermarest foam pad still,my sleeping bag etc. I dont sleep in the house ,a dusty half cemented basment cause my dog can't come inside unless I'm there but it's fine ,actually have fresh air coming in and feels like my tent. I still use my naglene water jugs and make tea daily as on the road in them. I wear the same 3 items and wash my boxers in the shower. My gear is all in one spot waiting for the financial system to falll. . . So not a lot has changed. Peeing in the jug in the middle of the night instead of leaving my tent will never stop. Waking up at 6 am and falling to bed at 2 am with a nap in the middle of my day is how i have done it for years. I'm out of here back up north before the jamboree but my way of living isn't strange its norrmal.


----------



## Ande1968 (Aug 22, 2015)

I can not go to friends/coworkers or other's homes, It actually makes me ill. I have lived rubber tramp style for the last 6 years, I work only for the locations that allow me to park or pay for my rig to park. I am completely off grid short of being able to generate my own water. Solar everything is stand alone. I am stocked and stay in a ready state.

I can not stand chochkies. nic nacs or wasted space 1000 square feet for 1 person in a apt or home. completely insane.
Don't wash my clothes unless I have worn them 1 week, unless completely dirtified (new word).
I can live with out a roof or in a cardboard box.
even working in the building makes me sick to my stomach.

My personal issue is we nomads are so nomadic we can not stay in the same place long enough to build a friendship, we all have our own path and ideas. It's nuts we can't stand being with people who don't see life as
we do and then in the next breath we can't stand to be around long enough to have more than a acquaintance relationship with the ones who share the same lifestyle. It is just nuts.

Anyone want to come over for dinner and drinks? steaks and potatoes on me. Maybe some vodka and cranberry juice.

no PJ's here, no sheets just the sleeping bag, prefer to sleep on the floor rather than a bed. No lights on whatsoever, none.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Aug 26, 2015)

Ah good thread. Hell when at my moms or grandparents or friends or uncles farmette Where I stay in moderation, I sleep outside most nights when its colder and I still use the bottom of a jug for my dogs water. Still only use what little I have to my name. Never really accumulate a lot. My dogs weird too. He had to really be coaxed to get up on a bed and or a dog.bed my motha has for him. He hates it.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 26, 2015)

iamwhatiam said:


> am I the only one who sleeps naked? a little awkward when the cops rouse you from your camp in the morning tho


When me and my partner roll together we bring a tent and I'll sleep naked then. I built the habit going cross country with her and one time I got drunk at c-squat and went to sleep naked in the basement for the entire building to see.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Nov 14, 2015)

I don't go anywhere without a backpack, housed or traveling. I think I've started using my jackets as an acceptable blanket system, even when heat and blankets are available.

I need SOMETHING to elevate my head, if not a pillow; my jackets. I only sleep naked when I'm housed, not while traveling.​


----------



## TripTheTraveler (Nov 15, 2015)

I don't feel so weird now! Whenever I am housed up, I can't sleep in a bed.. I don't know why, but i feel more comfortable crashed out on the floor.


----------

